# Stocking a hex tank



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Okay well i realize this isnt the best tank to get but i am very limited on space in my apartment so it was either this or a 20 gallon. and i got a great deal on this tank. So i will work with what i have. The dimensions of the tank are as follows 27 1/4″ x 24 1/8″ x 29 1/2 LxWxH.
So what should i stock this with. 
Heres what i would like to have. 
3 Pseudotropheus Elongatus Jewel spot
3 Pseudotropheus sp. Demasoni Pombo Rocks
3 Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus "Chewere" Chewere Elongatus

if possible some peacocks as well
2 Aulonocara hueseri (Midnight Peacock)
2 Aulonocara Kandeense Blue Orchid Peacock Cichlid 
2 Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi (Undu Reef) Lemon Jake Peacock Cichlid

So I understand foot print and all and how they need their territory. 
So will these work? If not what should i go with? how many can i get, etc?

Finally buying a longer tank and not currently possible. 
Thanks


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't think any of these would work. The tank is on the small side and wouldn't offer enough room for the fish to get away from each other. I would try south american rams or shell dwellers with a school of tetras.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Heres my thought. since the tank is 29 inch high, I am going to build a shelf that will be about 24" from the bottom. In a since almost doubling territory area.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

any thoughts on the shelve idea? or what to stock with?


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Unfortunately, this tank doesn't work for any of the fish you've listed, for the reasons you've listed, primarily footprint space. I've seen a couple people talk about the shelf idea, but the reality is two fold. One, it's **** near impossible to build such a shelf that still has circulation and can be accessed for cleaning/aquascaping, and two, the fish don't see it as an increase in space. They need to run away in a straight line generally. You might add a little effective floor space, but no where near doubling it. Honestly, I think hex tanks look cool. You (and your fish) will be waaaay happier if you pick some that don't need as much horizontal room. Maybe a community tank, lots of cool combos and options, especially in a taller tank like that, you can really work to build the "layers" of fish (bottom, middle and top dwellers). Or, as suggested dwarf cichlids like the rams, or a smaller tanganyikan shell dweller with dithers. Seriously, a happy experience leads to more tanks (yay), while a crappy experience leads to bigger chance to just give up (boo). Good luck.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Is there a good website where I can buy some dwarfs or shell dewelers?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check the Sponsors or Retailer Reviews for fish sellers or even the Classifieds section of the forum to see if they have the fish you want. Forum members can PM you with suggested sellers. Local fish club members may even be able to hook you up, of course this depends on where you live.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Okay so took into consideration everything. I wont be going with the shelf but a community tank will work. so how many fish should is a good amount for this size?

I would like some tiger barbs, some Cardinal Tetra , and maybe a fresh water flounder or two.

but heres where it gets hard. Here is my new list of potential stockings

Apistogramma agassizii
Apistogramma atahualpa
Apistogramma baenschi
Apistogramma bitaeniata
Apistogramma cacatuoides
Apistogramma sp. "Mamor"
apistogramma pandurini
apistogramma viejita "red neck"
apistogramma macmasteri

Taeniacara candidi

Pelvicachromis pulcher
Pelvicachromis subocellatus
Pelvicachromis taeniatus
Pelvicachromis taeniatus

Lamprologus` brevis
Lamprologus` calliurus (Mpimbwe)
Lamprologus` ocellatus (Wampembe)
Lamprologus` similis
Lamprologus` speciosus
Lamprologus` stappersii
Telmatochromis bifrenatus (Halembe)
Telmatochromis brichardi (Chituta)

Xystichromis sp. Kyoga flameback

Now im not going to get each one of these. But what will work best together and how many of each specie should i get? Also if the tetras/barbs/flounders wont work i am willing to leave them out. Thanks


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

One species only... depends on which species you choose as to numbers.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

So your saying i wouldnt be able to mix apistos and lampros?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Alexpol08 said:


> So your saying i wouldnt be able to mix apistos and lampros?


No you couldn't. One species period... no mixing of anything.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

james1983 said:


> I would try south american rams or shell dwellers with a school of tetras.


I may have misuderstood this individual, I was under the impression that i could mix say apistos with a school of tetras. Is this incorrect?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Alexpol08 said:


> james1983 said:
> 
> 
> > I would try south american rams or shell dwellers with a school of tetras.
> ...


Yes, you could have some dither fish with many of the cichlid dwarfs, but only one species of cichlid will work.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Okay good. So my next question wpuld be in general which are easier to take care of pelvics, apistols or lampros?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Alexpol08 said:


> Okay good. So my next question wpuld be in general which are easier to take care of pelvics, apistols or lampros?


What is the natural ph of your water?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

No3 = 5
No2 = 0
Hardness = 75
Kh = 60
Ph = 7.6 - 8.0 (it was hard to tell)


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

If we assume the midpoint of your ph range (7.8 ), I would probably go with a shelldweller, as the Apistos are a soft water fish preferring ph in the low sixes, and the West Africans about neutral. That would make it easiest from a water parameter point of view.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Okay thank you. So this is what i have. These are the shell dwellers that i like the most. The ones with * i like more and the ones with ** i like the most. So out of these. Which would be the best together, and how many should i get? Thanks

Lamprologus` brevis(Ikola)
Lamprologus` brevis (Katabe)
Lamprologus` calliurus (Mpimbwe)
Lamprologus` sp. "Magarae"
Lamprologus` ocellatus (Gold) *
Lamprologus` ocellatus (Mbita, Zambia)
Lamprologus` ocellatus (Wampembe)
Lamprologus` sp. "Ornatipinnis Tembwe II" *
Lamprologus` similis
Lamprologus` speciosus **
Lamprologus` stappersii **


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Have you seen the 'Lamprologus' caudopunctatus? They aren't technically a shell-dweller, more of a rock dweller, and they use more of the water column. A very pretty fish. You could stack up some rock piles about 1/3 the height of the tank and I think this would work well for your hex tank. You could probably do six of them in that tank.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Those are nice! I can mix sub species right? like a few of those and a few Lamprologus` speciosus as well as a few
Lamprologus` stappersii ?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't recommend keeping more than one 'Lamprologus' species in a tank less than 72" long. Despite their small size, they are very territorial cichlids and can cause damage to each other. There is also the danger of stressing the fish which can cause illness and death to any rejected fish.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Okay so how many speciosus or Stappersii's could I get?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Whichever species you choose, I suggest getting six individuals so that you have a chance of getting at least one male and one female. Once you start to notice some aggression from multiple males, you will need to remove those fish, sell or return them to the store for credit or start another tank. You won't have enough floor space in your tank to support multiple males.

You cannot keep two species of 'Lamprologus' in this size tank.

The problem with having a taller tank and wanting substrate dwelling cichlids is trying to figure out what fish will work in the upper 2/3 of the tank. The species that you are interested in really only use the bottom 4 inches of the tank, even if you stack your rocks higher they won't use that space. That is why I recommended the 'Lamprologus' caudopunctatus because they will use more of the tank.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Okay thanks. So what would be ideal for either speices? 1 male 5 females? Also with either; would I have a problem gettiny a school of tetras or tiger barbs?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

1 male and 5 females would work nicely. No tiger barbs as they are too aggressive for shell-dwellers. Tetras that are larger than 1 inch and smaller than 2 inches might work. I have limited experience keeping tetras with shell-dwellers.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

okay good deal. Where would recommend i get the 'Lamprologus' caudopunctatus im going to check with the local fish store tomorrow but i would like a back up from an online retailer


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You'll have to check the online retailers for availability. I bought mine from my local fish club and local fish store. I've never ordered fish online before.

You can check the Clubs at the top of the page to see if there is one near to your location or you can check the Classifieds to see if there are any for sale or you can post a Wanted ad. It would be helpful to know your location so other members can contact you if you are local.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

BTW, how long has this tank been set up? I see that you have a nitrate reading but I can't remember if you said how long it has been set up.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

The tanks been up and running for abputv3 days now. I dont intend to order these fosh for atleast another week. And the nitrate reading was from tap water. Water that is used to fill up my tanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Please read up on how to cycle your tank either using the fishless cycling article in my signature or purchasing a bottled bacteria product. 3 days is not long enough to cycle your tank unless you are using mature filter media from another aquarium.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

will do thanks!


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

what about these guys Julidochromis marlieri would they work?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Alexpol08 said:


> what about these guys Julidochromis marlieri would they work?


A single pair would work, but then they would kill any dither fish.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

okay thanks. ill stay away from them!


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

what ph is ideal for the 'Lamprologus' caudopunctatu?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Alexpol08 said:


> what ph is ideal for the 'Lamprologus' caudopunctatu?


My pH runs around 7.6 and I have no problems with the fish. Unless your pH is low, don't mess with it.

What is your GH (hardness) and KH (alkalinity)?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

currently my Ph is about 7.4, my gh is 75, and my kh is 100


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

OKay so in ordering my fish, 
8 Lampro Caudopunctatus redfins
1 bristlenose pleco 
8 cardinal tetras
8 bloodfin tetras
2 julii cory catfihs 
1 hillstream butterfly loach

any issues with these fish?
Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm guessing the stock list is for two different tanks, correct?

I would definitely not do the Hillstream loach with any of these cichlids, they are a delicate fish with specific diet and cooler water requirements.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

no, this is for the 60 gallon. I know nothing about the loach or really the catfish but i needed a few more dollars on my order to get to the free shipping. 
Do i have too many fish? i wasnt sure how many tetras to get to help make it more community friendly


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

how many fish should i go with?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Honestly, I am having a hard time visualizing a 60G hex tank so I'm still stuck with just doing the 8 'Lamprologus' caudopunctatus 'redfin' and the BN pleco. The 'L.' caudo's will use the entire tank since they are not a bottom dwelling cichlid. I have not done any other fish with them in my smaller tank.

Sorry I can't advise you on the tetras or cories.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

well i guess we shall find out. I order 8 redfins & 12 cardinal tetras
Ill let you know how it goes. 
Thanks for the help!


----------

